# Topics > Agriculture >  Poultry Patrol, University of Minnesota, Twin Cities, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Founder - Jack (John) Kilian

----------


## Airicist

Article ""Poultry Patrol" Robot Wins Inaugural Ag Tech Challenge"

January 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How a four-wheeled robot is improving poultry farming In Minnesota

Oct 31, 2019




> When Jack Kilian heard there was a worker shortage at Minnesota’s turkey farms, he decided to put his robotics background to work. The result is Poultry Patrol, an IoT-connected robot that improves the health of birds and serves as a set of eyes and ears for busy farmers. The town of Red Wing provided the support to get the idea out of the lab and into the barn.

----------

